# I am banned! Seek Help!



## ShameLessLover.1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I joined TAM in sept 2013 with username "shamelsslover". In a few weeks, I got the message below while accessing the site @ work.

*"Sorry, The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here"*

I contacted the administrator mutiple times but never got a response. Since, TAM was been a great support, I made another username "shamelesslover" to log in. It worked great.

However, after a few weeks, whenever I tried to access TAM @ work I will get the same message again (shown above). Later I found out that I never got that message while @ home. So I concluded that the message about IP address being banned is probably related to internet security setting of the company. Probably, TAM looked on the IP address coming out of the company with suspicion. Anyway, I was happy accessing the website just at home. 

About 3 months back, I got the message below while accessing TAM @ home.

*"You have been banned for the following reason:
Mutiple accounts/previously banned
Date the ban will be lifted: Never"*


Again, I tried couple of times to contact the administrator but in vain.

Now I am logged in with another username "samelesslover.1" which I just created. I do not plan to use this username to comment elsewehre or post on my previous wall. It is just to sort out the technical difficulties. My question is: 

_Is it possible to lift the ban? Or, can I delete one of the old account and use the another?_

Anyway, I just want to thank you before I am banned again. Thank you all for the great support you provide to the people in need.

- shamelsslover/shamelesslover/shamelesslover.1


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I have lifted the ban on ShamelessLover. It appears your IP address was included on a ban for another member who set up multiple accounts. Setting up your other account triggered a ban as it appeared to be a "sock puppet". You should now be able to post on the forum from home but the IP address will remain blocked. Thank you.


----------



## ShameLessLover (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Amplexor! I am back :smile2:




Amplexor said:


> I have lifted the ban on ShamelessLover. It appears your IP address was included on a ban for another member who set up multiple accounts. Setting up your other account triggered a ban as it appeared to be a "sock puppet". You should now be able to post on the forum from home but the IP address will remain blocked. Thank you.


----------

